# Black aquarium background -what to use?



## AbbeysDad

Black or blue posterboard. You can also buy plain background sheets. The printed ones, except maybe for rocks just don't work in a planted tank where the focus needs to be on plants and fish in the tank, rather than the background.


----------



## jrill

Black vinyl contact paper

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyRob

Poster board and tape it on. Super cheap and works. Being a 20 long though, you would need 2 peices to cover the length. The back glass will look like a mirror though when viewed from the sides.

I'm assuming paint isn't an option because it's already filled with water? If you have 4"-5" between the tank and the wall, you can use a 4" smooth surface roller and matte black craft acrylic. Tape the glass edges with masking tape for cleaner edges. 3-4 light coats and you're good. Roll the paint, don't push it around. Let coats dry before next coat. A thin coat of acyric dries in about 15-20 minutes. All you would really need is enough room to comfortably get your hand back there, easier than sounds. A roller, tape, and a tube of acrylic paint should run you less than $10. 

I know you said paint wasn't an option but other than taping something up, it's about your only choice.

Or if you wanted to be different and not do the traditional black background, you could tape up a piece of wax paper for a "frosted" white look. A roll of wax paper should be wide enough to span the height of your tank, and since it's on a roll you can use a single piece to span the length.

Bump: Don't everyone answer all at once lol


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

Paint can be an option. I painted my 36 gallon with water in it. Did it on water change day. I normally do 50% WC, and when it was emptied a slid the tank out (on a hard floor) and painted it within 1.5 hours. I just used acrylic craft paint you can get at any craft store (cheap) and used a 4" roller. Taped off the edges and did 3 coats. Moved the tank back after 1.5 hrs and refilled with water. 

If you did a 25-50% water change, that'll leave you with 10-15 gallons of water, not too bad to lift and move one side just to get enough space to get to the back.

Taped on backgrounds just aren't as nice imo. You will be able to see the "gap" from whatever background you use between the glass and the paper. If you get water in between it, fuhgetabotit. If you go with contact paper, you will need to make sure there are no air bubbles, and you'll need just as much clearance, if not more, than painting, to get it perfect.


----------



## MChambers

Plasti dip, a spray on rubbery compound that can be easily removed. I use it on several of my tanks. But it is paint-like, so maybe that's not an option for you.


----------



## K1963158

I read about using black felt cloth (or whatever colour you want) and using stick on velcro to attach it to the back.


----------



## PlantedRich

For a quick and easy temporary cover, I have used black fabric. If you shop salvage, it can be found for very cheap in a wide assortment of colors. For short term, i have just tucked it under the top glass at times. Not as good as paint but it was for short term use and worked well for what I wanted.


----------



## PlantGate

Wow so many solutions! Here is a really simple one, buy this!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002DWZHLU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## houseofcards

PlantGate said:


> Wow so many solutions! Here is a really simple one, buy this!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002DWZHLU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I used something like that on one of my tanks. You have to wet down the back of the tank put the background on and squeegee out any air bubbles. 

Once completed it worked great.


----------



## PlantGate

houseofcards said:


> I used something like that on one of my tanks. You have to wet down the back of the tank put the background on and squeegee out any air bubbles.
> 
> Once completed it worked great.


I didn't wet mine I just cut it and taped the edges. Looks great. I remove it to clean the tank with a mag-float though.


----------



## houseofcards

PlantGate said:


> I didn't wet mine I just cut it and taped the edges. Looks great. I remove it to clean the tank with a mag-float though.


You could do that too. The Advantage of wetting it is that once all the air is out it completely blends into the glass panel so it looks more evenly black. In other words there are no gaps for light to get between the background and the back glass.


----------



## myswtsins

I use black posterboard from dollar tree on all my tanks now, used to paint. Super easy, CHEAP at $0.69 a sheet (big sheets don't know dimensions) and looks great.

I've also used the plastic ones linked above but used....baby oil I think to attach it and WOW. It's really black and it's stayed on for many years during the tank being setup and takedown and moved from storage to storage. But I use the posterboard now cause it's so cheap and easy.


----------



## Black_Tee_Shirt

myswtsins said:


> I use black posterboard from dollar tree on all my tanks now, used to paint. Super easy, CHEAP at $0.69 a sheet (big sheets don't know dimensions) and looks great.
> 
> I've also used the plastic ones linked above but used....baby oil I think to attach it and WOW. It's really black and it's stayed on for many years during the tank being setup and takedown and moved from storage to storage. But I use the posterboard now cause it's so cheap and easy.


I know this because I did my background yesterday. The large posterboard dimensions are 22in x 28in. 

I actually found a roll of chalkboard paper while walking into Target yesterday. It was 17in x 9ft for $3, which was perfect for my tank since I have deep substrate towards the back glass!


----------



## Watercrayfish

Home Depot have "Con-Tact Solid Grip 48 in. x 18 in. Black Drawer/Shelf Liner". -$6
Its water proof.
Con-Tact Solid Grip 48 in. x 18 in. Black Drawer/Shelf Liner-04F-C6U51-06 - The Home Depot

I use the thicker foam version for 40 Breeder. Perfect!!!!


----------



## Aqua3

Watercrayfish said:


> Home Depot have "Con-Tact Solid Grip 48 in. x 18 in. Black Drawer/Shelf Liner". -$6
> Its water proof.
> Con-Tact Solid Grip 48 in. x 18 in. Black Drawer/Shelf Liner-04F-C6U51-06 - The Home Depot
> 
> I use the thicker foam version for 40 Breeder. Perfect!!!!


Did you just use regular tape to apply it to the tank?


----------



## Watercrayfish

Aqua3 said:


> Did you just use regular tape to apply it to the tank?


Tape will hold it up for sure. 

For my case I have the rack setup, where I am using four magnets to hold it at each corners and the canister filter tubes are also keeping it together.

This rack:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/372793-40-breeder-rack.html


----------



## myswtsins

Watercrayfish said:


> Home Depot have "Con-Tact Solid Grip 48 in. x 18 in. Black Drawer/Shelf Liner". -$6
> Its water proof.
> Con-Tact Solid Grip 48 in. x 18 in. Black Drawer/Shelf Liner-04F-C6U51-06 - The Home Depot
> 
> I use the thicker foam version for 40 Breeder. Perfect!!!!


​


Aqua3 said:


> Did you just use regular tape to apply it to the tank?



If you like that product, it is cheaper on Amazon. https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B003YHC...a00-01000-s1050-win70-other-smile-us000-pcomp (might have to look at other sellers to get the free shipping option)

Although I would chose the regular plastic aquarium backgrounds for a couple bucks more over the shelf liner or stick with the $1.38 posterboard but that's just me. :wink2:


----------



## Aqua3

myswtsins said:


> ​
> 
> If you like that product, it is cheaper on Amazon. https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B003YHC...a00-01000-s1050-win70-other-smile-us000-pcomp (might have to look at other sellers to get the free shipping option)
> 
> Although I would chose the regular plastic aquarium backgrounds for a couple bucks more over the shelf liner or stick with the $1.38 posterboard but that's just me. :wink2:


Thanks for all the help. I'll probably go with the poster board


----------



## LostSouth

Next one I'm doing will be 3M 1080 car wrap vinyl. You can find it as well as other brands on eBay in a gazillion colors. Goes on easy with a squeegee, stays put, but also easy to remove when you are tired of it.

I used it on my racecar that gets pelted with rubber, rain rocks, etc and a tire wall at about 60 mph.


----------



## AquaAurora

I made one with black fabric and leftover drywall meant for outdoor or bathroom use (extra mold resistant), dug up old post


AquaAurora said:


> DIY Removable Tank Background
> 
> Did this for my 20g long and 55g. The darker effect really makes fish/plants/decor pop. Having something removable like this makes it easy to clean or find missing fish tucked away in the back of the tank. Photos below are oooooold. 20g long is so over grown now you can't even see the back ^^
> 
> Materials Used:
> Black fabric
> Scrap Backer Board
> Scrap 2"x4" (if you need to prop background up-don't have ti flush to wall)
> Short screws
> 
> Tools Used:
> Measuring tape
> Chalk
> Fabric scissors
> Sewing machine
> Staple gun
> Drill
> Saw
> 
> Other Material and Tool Options:
> Cardboard
> Paint
> Scrap drywall
> Large scrap wood
> Construction paper
> ... list goes on
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (old photos)
> 
> Details:
> I wanted a dark backdrop of my tanks instead of seeing my wall which has trim and goes from upper half drywall to wood at the bottom (house came this way, not my idea). I didn't care for something temporary like black construction paper (easily damaged by water), or the very reflective aquarium backgrounds you pay an arm and a leg for if its a long tank. I wanted something that wouldn't mold if it got wet so my husband suggested we use some of the leftover Backer board from a recent project (its a mold resistant drywall used in bathrooms and sometimes outdoor projects/extensions). I picked up a small bolt of black fabric at my local small business sewing store, measured the back of the tank and used my husband's square to make straight lines on the fabric with some chalk. I gave about 1-1.5" excess in material all around and cut this out of the fabric then handed it to my husband along with the tank back measurements. He used a saw to cut the backer board to size as well as a piece of 2by4 to work as a back/stand for the board. Drilled the two pieces together then using a staple gun put the fabric onto the backer board and it was done!
> This procedure was for the 20g, for the 55g we did the same thing but I got a more water resistant material at the sewing store and my husband used a glue (not sure which) instead of stapling the fabric.
> If you try this be sure to measure how much space you have behind the tank to fit the background. I have my HOBs n the sides instead of the back of the 20g, and use a canister in the 55 so there's no equipment in the way/front of the background (hide canister piping behind it in 55). I can pull the backgrounds out as needed if I want to rotate the tank (scratched the front glass so not its the back) or need to find a missing/hiding fish, or just are done with that background and want to try something new. No tape or sticky-ness on the glass from adhesive background methods and no scraping paint off.
> 
> Note: this will not cure glass surfing caused from betta seeing its own reflection-view above DIY for help with that


----------



## Androider4Life

I know the OP says no paint but i use Black acrylic paint. If you ever want to remove it or change the color it comes right off like butter with a razor blade

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua3

Androider4Life said:


> I know the OP says no paint but i use Black acrylic paint. If you ever want to remove it or change the color it comes right off like butter with a razor blade
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


The reason I didn't want to do paint is because I would think it would be somewhat difficult to remove if needed, also would think I needed to bring the tank outside to paint it, so paint wouldn't get on hardwood floors or walls. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## PlantedRich

I prefer pain and find no trouble removing it but then there are times when it doesn't work. There have been times when I had a row of tanks set and stocked and then discovered I want to block view from one tank to the next and needed something to slide between them. So different forms will give more options to keep in mind when needed. 
The whole game is learning to adapt as needed.


----------

